# alex pid hx machine coffee brew temperature too high?



## undrell (Sep 21, 2015)

hi

i wonder if there are any thoughts as to how to know the brew temperature on an Alex pid machine. I've had the machine a while and over the last year or so i've noticed the extraction comes out bubbling rather than a smooth flow. this seems to adversely affect the latte art! The crema seems to break up with the alex whereas my Gaggia classic seems to give a smoother art form. I've attached a couple of pics for comparison. I was wondering if it was the brew temperature that was too high in the Alex machine? please don't judge the art per se... i'm still on a learning curve ... it's all to do with the different characteristics of the interaction between crema and milk. ( same milk, same water, same beans, same grinder... )


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Great photos, won't help with the issue but thx for sharing.

Do you do a cooling flush, what's your boiler temp set to?


----------

